# Report: Which TV Brands Do Wealthy Americans Prefer?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As America's wealthy rush to replace old mega-sized tube televisions with new flat
panel, high-definition models, Bang and Olufsen clinched the category's most prestigious
brand rating in the latest Consumer Video Luxury Brand Status Index (LBSI) survey
from the New York City-based Luxury Institute.

The Denmark-based brand, which recently took top honors in a Luxury Institute Audio
products survey, outperformed the competition by a nine point margin. Nakamichi 
was rated second followed by Sony in third.

According to the firm, the brand took top honors in perceived quality, uniqueness,
status and "in making customers feel special across the entire experience."
The study says its price worthiness score was 11 points higher than any other brand
in its category, indicating that consumers are willing to pay far more for great
products and experiences than most audio executives perceive.

Twenty-five brands were rated including: Bang & Olufsen, Daewoo, Dell, Epson,
Fujitsu, Gateway, Hewlett-Packard, Hitachi, JVC, LG, Mitsubishi, NEC, Nakamichi,
Panasonic, Philips, Pioneer, Polaroid, RCA, Samsung, Sanyo, Sharp, Sony, Toshiba,
Westinghouse, and Zenith.

The proprietary Luxury Brand Status Index (LBSI) is the only value measure of luxury
brands based on data collected from wealthy consumers. Using LBSI, the Luxury Institute
surveyed a nationally representative sample of more than 400 households with a minimum
of $200,000 in gross annual household income and minimum household net worth of 
$750,000 (including home equity).

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission

(Ed. Note - The Luxury Institute is a media research company that focuses on the 
top 10 percent of wealthy Americans.)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

:new_Eyecr :sleeping: !rolling


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Cholly said:


> :new_Eyecr :sleeping: !rolling


I was thinking the same thing. B&O, the European Bose, a great marketing company. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have never seen a Bang & Olufson TV. Are the screens upside down?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have never seen a Bang & Olufson TV. Are the screens upside down?


Only the ones shipped to Australia.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> I have never seen a Bang & Olufson TV. Are the screens upside down?


bang and dumbo, If I had the money I would buy the Runco TV My dream list
http://www.runco.com/OP_DLP.html:grin:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> bang and dumbo, If I had the money I would buy the Runco TV


I'm not sure anyone who isn't on Forbe's list can afford a home theatre large enough to support something like that.

I'm not convinced that you can't do as well for a whole lot less money. That is unless you really do have a 18' projection screen in your bonus room. At the very least, I'd be looking for something that is 1080p. Very few of the Runco offerings meet that criteria.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

B&O also has a nasty habbit of using a different IR carrier wave frequency for their remotes. This makes using a universal remote rather difficult.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> The Denmark-based brand, which recently took top honors in a Luxury Institute Audio
> products survey, outperformed the competition by a nine point margin. Nakamichi
> was rated second followed by Sony in third.


B&O, Nakamichi... Are we talking about TV's or high-end consumer audio? B&O made the most unique-looking stereo components on the planet. Nakamichi made the best analog audio cassette deck. Now they are trying to break into the video market. Even Sony started out as an audio company.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Gee, Phoney all baloney ranked third.


----------



## Dan the Cards fan (Mar 18, 2006)

videobruce said:


> Gee, Phoney all baloney ranked third.


All baloney? I don't understand why your calling Sony all baloney. Probably an inside joke I missed.


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

No, its the latest thing on message forums to hate on Sony. I think its the whole "hate on the biggest guy" aspect.


----------

